# Network status icon has red cross



## johnmitch38 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am connected to a network and have internet access.

However, the network status icon has a red cross on it as if i am not connected. Even more strange is if i hover over the icon its read "Network Internet access"

I don't use any third party connection software and don't have any third party firewalls running.

I am plugged in direct to the router with an ethernet cable.

This isn't a massive problem but i'd prefer the icon not to have the red cross on it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome toTSF If in fact you are connected but you see the "not connected" icon and
status you describe, you may have two wireless configuration utilities
running simultaneously, and you should disable one of them it may have been installed accidentally


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you are connected directly to the router then you are not using wireless so I doubt this is the problem most likely an object link problem with the shell32 .dll I would go to start search and type devmgmt.msc press enter device manager will open navigate to you network card (network adapters) and right click select uninstall (if prompted do not uninstall the drivers). Reboot the computer windows will reset the shell and reinstall the NIC should fix the problem.


----------



## johnmitch38 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for your replies, i'm not by my computer currently so i'll give it a go as soon as i can.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi as jenae says not wireless my error miss read it somehow


----------

